# Solved: HDMI adapter plug stuck in Lenovo T420 display port



## hhannam (May 23, 2005)

I just purchased an adapter plug that allows me to connect my Lenovo/IBM thinkpad (T420) to my HDTV by plugging the HDMI cord into my TV and the other end to this adapter plug which converts the HDMI cable into a male plug which fits into my display port (there is no HDMI port on this model computer). It worked, but now I can't remove the adapter plug...it's stuck in the laptop display port. I do not know if the problem is caused by the male adapter plug or the female jack in the computer, but they're locked together now.

I have previously read review comments (on these HDMI/display port adapter plugs) mentioning this jamming happening on more than a couple occasions, but I don't recall any resolutions being mentioned except to break off (and destroy) the plug and possibly damage the display port as well. I called Lenovo tech support but they said I'd have to mail the computer to them to get it fixed. I'd prefer avoiding that if possible even though my warranty is still in effect and it would be of no cost to me.....just time lost without a computer.

I'd greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who may be aware of how to resolve this problem (and also how to avoid it happening again) without doing damage to either the plug or especially the computer display port.

Thanks for your consideration in any case....


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

i know that hp will send a tech to the house for warranty work if you pay for it, i do that sometimes. not sure about lenovo. other than that, i would ship it back since it is under warranty. if you cannot go that long without it, you may want to find a small repair shop (i stay away from the big box stores due to ethical concerns) and pay someone there to fix it for you, it may only take a few minutes if they're not busy.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I assume you have tried to very firmly press the locks on the cable and wiggle the adapter free with the laptop off?

Some people also cut the the plug apart to get the little clips/locks to release.

I don't see why Lenovo would send a tech out under warranty for this, it's most likely due to the adapter, and you'd be charged for the service. If they do it under warranty that is incredibly generous of them.


----------



## hhannam (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for you suggestion kanaitpro


----------



## hhannam (May 23, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> I assume you have tried to very firmly press the locks on the cable and wiggle the adapter free with the laptop off?
> 
> Some people also cut the the plug apart to get the little clips/locks to release.
> 
> I don't see why Lenovo would send a tech out under warranty for this, it's most likely due to the adapter, and you'd be charged for the service. If they do it under warranty that is incredibly generous of them.


First of all....thank you for your comments. I have to admit to a bit of confusion when you refer to pressing the locks on the cable. The HDMI cable plugs into the adapter plug, but I removed the cable first before trying to remove the adapter plug. If there are locks on the adapter plug I'm not able to see where they're located. I merely tried to give a good tug on the plug, but when it was obvious that it was caught or locked I made no stronger efforts for fear of damaging the display jack. The plug is still protruding from my laptop.

I may have to cut the plug apart before this is all over. Actually I had ordered another adapter plug before this incident occurred and it's still on it's way from Hong Kong. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised, however, if it locked in the port also if or when I get the first one removed. What puzzles me is why they would design or continue to produce and sell a plug (or a port) that could cause this locking. This is apparently not an uncommon problem with using these adapter plugs. And I think you are probably correct in surmising that it's a problem with the plug and not the port.

I was also surprised myself that Lenovo was willing to fix this problem under warranty (by providing a prepaid box I think, or at least a prepaid label), but in the meantime I hoped that I could find a quicker and less time costing solution...none yet though. I certainly didn't expect them to send a tech rep to make an on sight visit to fix this problem. I'm not sure where that issue came from. If I do chose to take them up on their mail-in offer I've got to do so before Oct. 05, because that's when my warranty expires.


----------



## hhannam (May 23, 2005)

I can't tell you how embarrassed I am, not to mention how stupid I feel, and last but not least I owe everyone who took the time to read and/or reply to my post a huge apology for wasting their time. 

After replying to some entries earlier this evening I finally had the common sense to take a closer look at the adapter plug in better lighting and noticed that there was a flex tab on the top of the plug which you have to press down to allow it to release.....simple as that. I used to have a 140 IQ, with the emphasis on "used to". I wouldn't dare to learn what it is now.

Sorry folks.....I'll try very hard no to let something like this happen again.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Lol, well at least it was an easy fix. Yes, DisplayPort has little clips that lock it in place so it doesn't fall out, you need to press the "tab" to release those little clips/locks.


----------

